# Has anyone used or is familiar with SonicLabs Cosmosf Saturn8.1



## rmak (Nov 27, 2020)

Hi, I just came across this plugin on a blackfriday thread and was blown away by the amount of parameters and sound possibilities for textures/ambience with what they call a stochastic synthesizer. I've never heard of this plugin before, but apparently, it has been around for at least 7 years. It's 25% sale. I was wondering if there were any users of this. plugin on this forum and had a couple questions if anyone has time to take a stab:

1) I've been looking for texture/ambient libraries recently to underlay or place with melodic material whether it be a piano, violin, or a synthesizer lead. Would Cosmosf be able to serve that purpose? I was considering Sonokinetic Sotto or Heavylocity intimate texture; I know they are completely different in concept. Maybe they all can be used together! They don't have a lot of audio demos of how people use this plugin; I heard one audio demo where someone played an acoustic drum kit underneath its texture/ambient sounds which didn't sound right to me.
2) I couldn't find much tutorials on YouTube on this plugin; does anyone know of any resources. I think the manual is around 70 pages long; I can try to use that to learn. I saw some videos on Fundamental by Hainbach.
3) It says on the website that you need an ilok does anyone know if you need the dongle or ilokcloud?
4) There's cosmos 8.1, 8.1S, and fx. I don't have surround sound, so that rules out 8.1S I think. If I want to use 8.1 to process instrument tracks or my own audio files, I would have to purchase the fx version. That's kind of what it looks like, but I wasn't too sure.
5) I have a 2016 MacBook Pro 2.7 GHz quadcore i7 16 gb ram; will this run okay? I can run plugins like omnisphere 2 and zebra 2 okay. 

Thanks for any input!


----------

